# Border um ein JPanel



## zoele2002 (24. Sep 2004)

moin ihrs, 

ich müh mich schon ne ganze weile damit ab einen rahmen um jpanels zu ziehen. ohne erfolg! 

hier mal ein beispielcode:


```
import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.border.*;
import java.awt.*;

class Fenster
extends JFrame
{
	public static void main(String[] args) 
	{
		JFrame fenster = new JFrame();
		fenster.setBounds(10,10,640,480);
		
		JPanel eins = new JPanel();
		eins.setBackground(Color.red);
		eins.setBorder(raisedbevel);			<-- Fehler !		
		
		JPanel zwei = new JPanel();
		zwei.setBackground(Color.green);
		
    fenster.getContentPane().setLayout(new GridLayout(2,1));
		fenster.getContentPane().add(eins);
		fenster.getContentPane().add(zwei);
		
		fenster.setVisible(true);
	}
}
```

ich kann jetzt garnicht aufzählen, was ich schon alles probiert habe, aber vielleicht ist die lösung ja für einen
von euch auch ganz einfach.

und wenn wir schon dabei sind: gibt es einen befehl mit dem man das fenster auf maximale grösse einstellen
kann, anstelle von setbounds(a,b,c,d)?

danke im vorraus, 

zoele2002


----------



## Beni (24. Sep 2004)

Lern erst die Grundlagen bevor du dich mit graphischen Oberflächen beschäftigst!

Aber um die Frage nicht unbeantwortet zu lassen:

```
import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.border.*;
import java.awt.*;

class Fenster
extends JFrame
{
   public static void main(String[] args)
   {
      JFrame fenster = new JFrame();
      fenster.setBounds(10,10,640,480);
      
      JPanel eins = new JPanel();
      eins.setBackground(Color.red);

      // Was ist denn "raisedbevel"? Die Variable wurde niergends deklariert...
      // eins.setBorder(raisedbevel);         <-- Fehler !      

      // Du musst dir schon zuerst ein bevel zusammenbauen:
      Border border = new BevelBorder( BevelBorder.RAISED );
      eins.setBorder( border );
      
      JPanel zwei = new JPanel();
      zwei.setBackground(Color.green);
      
    fenster.getContentPane().setLayout(new GridLayout(2,1));
      fenster.getContentPane().add(eins);
      fenster.getContentPane().add(zwei);
      
      fenster.setVisible(true);
   }
}
```


Die zweite Frage: versuchs mal mit Frame#setExtendedState.


----------



## zoele2002 (24. Sep 2004)

danke, 

aber die grundlagen wollte ich eigentlich überspringen.  :? 
bin trotzdem wieder einen schritt weiter. auch was wert.

gruß, 

zoele2002


----------



## Roar (24. Sep 2004)

zoele2002 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber die grundlagen wollte ich eigentlich überspringen.  :?



ich will ja nix sagen, aber meinst du nicht dass ein bisschen naiv ist zu glaube man köntne eine so kopmlexe doer besser: umfangreiche sprache wie java ohne die absoluten grundlagen wie variablendeklaration zu "lernen". du kannst es ja mal versuchen, aber du wirst bald auf den punkt stoßen wo du erkennen wirst dass das nich geht  :?


----------

